# HRZ



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Can anyone give any help / information as to how you can get your hands on one of this converters new models.

Thanks in advance.



philip


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You don't say that you have emailed HRZ or contacted Keith Superk, so that's where I'd start.

Dave


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry, but bump.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Dave,

Thanks for the response. I had e-mailed HRZ, but so far no response. I've therefore taken your advice, and sent Keith a PM.


philip


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

You have a PM
 
Keith


----------

